# John Nash



## greyhorse (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have a bottle marked John Nash, Halifax, NS
 can anyone provide any info about this for me?  I found one reference in another thread, but only mentions the name nothing about the company etc
 any further info would be awesome!


----------



## greyhorse (Nov 19, 2010)

the same as the bottle on the far right of the photo, but in better comdition
 Thanks again!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello Melinda,

 Thanks for the introduction to your bottle. Is this the thread you mentioned? https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-21801/tm.htm






  "...Like many early recruits of the NWMP, Nash's name is of Irish origin. Whether he was born in Ireland or in Canada is unknown. Evidence only indicates that he lived in Halifax for a time before joining the NWMP. After his death, Nash's 160 acre land parcel was granted to his mother in Halifax..." From. I have plenty of doubts that this is the same John Nash, but who knows. Doesn't seem to be much history about. Perhaps you might try to contact redbrass or one of the other members from that old thread. Are you in Halifax?


----------



## greyhorse (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you for the info surface one, that is indeed the thread I had found.  Which sadly is the only information I have come acrossed regarding John Nash and his soda water brewery.


----------



## Bixel (Nov 20, 2010)

Nash was a last name that is associated with a few different soda water companies in Nova Scotia. I do not know anything about this bottle though. I can see what I can find out from guys out east.


----------



## redbrass_ca (Nov 20, 2010)

HI 

 I just received an Email regarding the John Nash aqua bottle.  The bob top is not a frequent bottle found. There are a couple of variations ( other might be a hutchinson's).  Howerver the one who started the freshwater brewery at 6 blower St in 1858 (or before ) was Thomas Nash who ran it until 1869.  It was in 1866 that he and John Nash took over J.B.Baker plant at 29 granville street which had been previosuly operated by James Roue.  Thomas Nash ran the business until 1872 after which he move to St john NB taking sole ownership of the Nash and Roue facility
 John Nash set up a new stem operated plant, with 3 employees, at 77-79 Brunswick St. in Halifax and stayed in business until 1884

 Thierry Papion NS.


----------



## passthebottle (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi redbrass, I've been trying to track down one of those  J Campbell's  that's shown in your picture, it's a local one to me.


----------



## greyhorse (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info fellas, hopefully I can sift the archives here in Halifax and come up with a photo of the steam plant


----------



## me2 (Sep 24, 2011)

I recognize the above photo from a 2005 auction here in Halifax (in Waverley) where some person's collection was sold off. It was a nice group of glass. The Nash bottles are fairly common, I have several. I'll post some images next week when I get my camera back from a friend whom I lent it to for the weekend.


----------



## me2 (Sep 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  redbrass_ca
> 
> the one who started the freshwater brewery at 6 blower St in 1858 (or before ) was Thomas Nash who ran it until 1869.  It was in 1866 that he and John Nash took over J.B.Baker plant at 29 granville street which had been previosuly operated by James Roue.  Thomas Nash ran the business until 1872 after which he move to St john NB taking sole ownership of the Nash and Roue facility
> John Nash set up a new stem operated plant, with 3 employees, at 77-79 Brunswick St. in Halifax and stayed in business until 1884
> ...


 
 Hello, Thierry. A friend of mine sold his only Thomas Nash a few months ago. I should have bought it but prefer to some day dig my own. I have numerous John Nash varieties as well as Bakers and Roues, along with a boatload of Donovans (torpedos, blobs, shorties, cork-capped, Lightning stoppers, etc.). I probably have most of the cheap bottles in the Barry Wright picture book, though there are some rare birds in that book a person simply cannot find, according to the experts.


----------

